# sub for hire MD



## Ford06 (Oct 2, 2009)

looking for work in and around prince georges county. I have 3 years experience doing commercial and apartment complexes. i have a Ford F350 with a 8 ft western plow and a 2yd spreader. i do not have salt. email me at [email protected] or reply to thread.


----------

